# 1 day a week



## mr.fish (Feb 23, 2008)

Its been a crappy week so far. I been living across state for my job, and couldn't find any where to fish out there. I finally made it home friday, just in time for a snow storm. So much for fishing in that. However I did make it out today for about 3 hours. I landed 3 smallies on tubes jigged real slow. One of which was around 18 inches or so, and very fat. Anyway, I will be working on the other side of the state off and on, so looks like I'm only going to get out 1, or 2 days a week when I'm home. Hopefully it's only for a month or two, but I'll figure something out.

The biggest today


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Good job man! Nice fatty right there!

Braving the elements......hardcore! 8)


----------



## slim357 (Feb 23, 2008)

thats a nice fat smallie man.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

Good job Mr. Fish - and your beard is coming in nicely, might have to change your name to Mr. Grizzly Fish


----------



## mtnman (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats one beautiful fish. Glad to here you got out for a little while atleast. Doesnt it suck when you job interfears with your personal life. All I can say is catch them when you can. Keep up the good work dude. Thats a beauty!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 24, 2008)

I wish there were smallies around here, not that I could catch them that big though. That fish is a football. I'd rather look at pictures of smallmouth over largemouth any day. Nice!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## little anth (Feb 24, 2008)

nice hog


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome fish!! Do they still fight like crazy when it's cold? I know in warm water that woulda felt like a 10 or 12 pound lm!!!


----------

